# Ground Floor and Bugs



## sam2nl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, 

Is there any issue/nuisance of bugs if you are staying in ground floor ? 
I mean are bugs/pests like ants, cockroaches, catepillars common ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

No, not unless you're very messy  it's too cold here for all the creepy crawlers you have over in Singapore! In an (very) old building you could get mice, but they're on every floor!


----------



## sam2nl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks for the answers. Finally looking to get free from the creepy crawlers ( and we are not messy at all).


----------

